# Öffenlicher Bereich > Hobby, Freizeit, Sonstiges >  Unser Aquarium

## Enrico

Nach dem wir eine Weile eine Pause hatten, haben wir uns wieder ein Aquarium zugelegt. Ist eben auch etwas wie eine Sucht. Diesmal geht es mir aber als Reiz und Herrausforderung um den Bau eines Aquariums, was so wenig Strom wie möglich verbraucht. 

Hier mal die ersten Bilder vom Aufbau:

Montag, Wasser, Kies und Pflanzen erhielten den Einzug


Dienstag, es klärt auf und Probleme mit dem neuen Filter

----------


## Enrico

So sieht es schon zu aktueller Stunde aus

----------


## schiene

Ich hatte vor paar Jahren mal ein größeres Aquarium.Aber da ich es wirklich unreglmäßig gepflegt habe hatte ich immer Algen
und am Ende keine Lust mehr darauf.
Finde aber Aquarien schön und beruhigend.

----------

